# New form 8938 and RRSP (Mutual funds) in Canada



## albator73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,
I'm dual citizenship US/Canada and live in Canada. I have RRSP (Mutual funds) in Canada and I'm trying to fill the new form 8938 (rev Nov-21) since I went above the threshold. So far I believe I need to complete section VI but it is unclear in this section what need to fill and what kind of type the IRS see a straight RRSP from a bank.

Line 29 - Simple description (or anything special)?
Do I need to fill Line 35 or 36?
If it is 35 what kind of type of foreign entity a RRSP is?
If it is 36 what kind of type of foreign entity a RRSP is? Also what different from an Issuer Vs counterparty?

Sorry for the dummy question, I did many search and can't find a clear answer.
Thanks
Eric


----------



## andrewdc168 (5 mo ago)

albator73 said:


> Hi,
> I'm dual citizenship US/Canada and live in Canada. I have RRSP (Mutual funds) in Canada and I'm trying to fill the new form 8938 (rev Nov-21) since I went above the threshold. So far I believe I need to complete section VI but it is unclear in this section what need to fill and what kind of type the IRS see a straight RRSP from a bank.
> 
> Line 29 - Simple description (or anything special)?
> ...


Hi Eric,

I am in the same situation and I live in US as a dual Citizen. I was wondering if you have get the form done with regard to RRSP for 36a and 36b. if you did, would you please share what you have found. 
Thanks.
Andrew


----------

